# RVing and medical oxygen use



## Four Winds (Jan 3, 2012)

We are going to Quartzite and other SouthWest destinations.  I have recently been put on 24/7 oxygen and wonder what to expect while seeing Quartzite?  I'll have to use a portable oxygen machine and probably a wheel chair.  Is this possible at the RV Show and Gem Show?
Also, does anyone know if mobility scooters are available to rent?

Thanks for any advice/suggestions.


----------



## Clay L (Jan 6, 2012)

I see people with wheelchairs and scooters - probably more scooters - every year.
 It can be slow going because the tents can be pretty crowded. 
I have not seen rental chairs or scooters advertised but there might be some.  
There are two DME companies in Parker - Lincare and Andersons (I think that Anderson is right). Both of them supply small portable oxygen bottles.

We are in Bouse AZ  (about 25 miles from both Quartzsite and Parker) for the winter. Coyote Ridge RV park, site 62. You are welcome to stop by if you want.


----------

